# When did this happen?



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2006)

When did they start this thread? Yay!!! It's not to be exclusive but to discuss the differences we have (i.e. skintones and hair textures). I'm so glad someone had the foresight to make this thread. I was tired of searching the whole site for NC50, NC45 and African American. Yay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now all we have to do is get Devin and Nikka to do some tutorials for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 9, 2006)

and macvirgin and juneplum too. i saw one of their FOTDs and i just loved them.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo! its back!!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 11, 2006)

Yay!!!


----------



## Pushpa (Sep 12, 2006)

oo women of color forum?

i need to frequent specktra more often i like this idea


----------



## ceelovejay (Sep 12, 2006)

I saw the link on the main page and was like, huh?  lol

And I second Devin's tuts (only cause I'm familiar with them).  Love them!


----------



## Me220 (Sep 13, 2006)

This is amazing. I'm very happy to see women of color. I must have scrolled past this the past couple of days on accident. Not anymore.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I haven't been here in ages. Glad to see this section.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

I know I'm late buy yay!!! I've been waiting for this for a long time


----------



## polobear45 (Sep 19, 2006)

I just saw this also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the idea !!!


----------



## amillion (Oct 21, 2006)

This is truly a brilliant idea. I am not a frequent visitor of this site but this forum is truly a godsend. It's tough enough for us AA women to find suitbale colors for our skintones. This alone will take a lot of guesswork out it for many.


----------

